# 2009 A6 3.0T - to buy or not to buy?



## mlambrinov (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi,
The local Audi dealership is offering a 2009 A6 3.0T for sale. It's Audi certified and has less than 30K miles.

I like the car and can handle the asking price. My concern is reliability and on-going maintenance costs.

What is your advise: How reliable are these cars and will I have to spend a fortune to keep the car running?

Thanks for your insights

Michael


----------



## mlambrinov (Nov 21, 2005)

Now I am really concerned with Audi reliability. 

The dealer sent me the service history for the 2009 Audi A6 3.0T I am interested in. It's pretty long for a vehicle with 25K miles. Here are some of the highlights
1) water pump replaced twice @ 10K and 20K miles
2) headlight assembly replaced twice as well @ 10K and 20K miles
3) Transmission work @ 15K miles. ATF strainer replaced
4) CD changer replaced @ 10K miles
5) A lot of GFF/Guided Functions work - not sure what that is. Appears a number of times in the service records
6) ECM electronic fuel injection programming @ 10K miles

Which of the above are common? Which should I be concerned about? What else to expect if I buy the car?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## mk2 freak (Oct 3, 2010)

well to me a lot of this stuff sounds like maintenance to me. just because somebody has had their car serviced often does not mean its "unreliable". it looks like to me that the PO took very god care of that car. and the transmission work seems normal to me. it often gets done as standard because for the first 5000 or more miles the trans is still being broken in. I wouldn't be too worried if I were you. Good luck!!


----------



## jhtopilko (Dec 3, 2006)

No maintenance work in that bunch. Might be a lemon or just driven hard. CPO will cover the future troubles.


----------

